# Vote on a Lordstown Meet Date v.3



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Poll will be open till Monday afternoon.

Tom at Lordstown has asked me to narrow down the date choices between the two options presented. 

Voting is multiple choice. Choose as many as will work for you. Respond to this thread if there is a specific day that you absolutely cannot make it for. Please only vote if you are planning on attending. 

June 5th
June 12th

In case you haven't heard of this, the Lordstown Assembly Plant is located in Warren, OH.

Planned schedule as it pertains to the Lordstown plant and sponsoring UAW 1112 (we will have other activities on our own afterward) are as follows:
1) 9 am – arrival begins
2) 9:30 am – Introduction and overview session in the main conference room, similar to previous years (no cameras and no recordings of any kind in the plant)
3) 10:15 am - Short walking tour inside the plant along A aisle which is the final line of vehicle processing
4) 11 am - Depart plant for lunch/media/social activity at UAW Local 1112 hall
5) 11:20 am - Display of vehicles and media opportunity at UAW Local 1112 Hall
6) 11:30 am - Lunch at Local 1112 hall
7) By 1 pm – Departure


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I am very excited to go this year! Can't wait!


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Either work for us. Thanks for working on this!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Homecoming III*

.
Delighted to learn Lordstown assembly will throw open their doors for us after all and that we'll be making the trek in early to mid-June.

*Thank you Andrei; thank you Tom.* 
Voted _(and I hope to see you there brian v)_,
- -
Ulysses


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm in for either. Hoping for the 12th so I don't have to use vacation time for the whole weekend.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I am also on for either weekend although I put my vote in for the 5th. I can't wait for the tour and cheap booze afterwards on my own time ofcourse. And newports which are my guilty pleasure.


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

The 12th please


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

RollinOn18s said:


> I am also on for either weekend although I put my vote in for the 5th. I can't wait for the tour and cheap booze afterwards on my own time ofcourse. And newports which are my guilty pleasure.


Cheap booze is with me, buddy


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Just googled the directions gonna be a 4 hour drive! Whooo hoooo!


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

4PM - Dinner
http://goo.gl/1IhXqo

then

10PM - Cosmic Bowling
Champion Lanes - Schedule of Leagues, Open Bowling and Special Events


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm in for whenever it is!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

trevforever said:


> Just Googled the directions gonna be a 4 hour drive! Whooo hoooo!


Me too Cincinnati to Warren is @4 hours Haven't been on a road trip in the car yet(looking forward to it). I don't know if I will be alone or with my son. I doubt the wife will want to go besides she does nails and busy on Friday/Saturday(maybe she will break down and go if son goes with me)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I should be able to make it this year.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

My wife is coming this year. She's complained about my car from day 1 because all I do is dump money in to it and work on it. Now she wants to come to Lordstown. Pretty sure she just doesn't trust me to go alone.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

KOBALT said:


> My wife is coming this year. She's complained about my car from day 1 because all I do is dump money in to it and work on it. Now she wants to come to Lordstown. Pretty sure she just doesn't trust me to go alone.


She's afraid you'll buy another one right off the factory lot


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> Pretty sure she just doesn't trust me to go alone.


This is truly the reason my wife will go if she does. Unless she trusts her son to watch out for me and he may be doing some of the driving since I taught him to drive a stick. Hasn't been on the highway yet. But doesn't have his license yet either! By June he should be licensed(at least temps) by then. Getting his name changed(from Vietnamese first name to American first name) in a couple of weeks. This has been the big hold up but he has done everything in America under American first name but legally still has Vietnamese first name. But whats in a name anyway!


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I wouldn't trust me alone anyways


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife gave up worrying about my shenanagans 44 years ago.

Rob


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Robby said:


> My wife gave up worrying about my shenanagans 44 years ago.
> 
> Rob


Going on 14 years. I got some catching up to do.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

I should be able to make the excruciating 15 minute drive on either day.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Voted for the 12th, but either weekend should be ok with me!


----------



## PGH_Cruze (Nov 22, 2013)

June 5th I'll be there!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

KOBALT said:


> My wife is coming this year. She's complained about my car from day 1 because all I do is dump money in to it and work on it. Now she wants to come to Lordstown. Pretty sure she just doesn't trust me to go alone.


My wife is coming along with me also. So maybe they can join forces and complain together. Lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

KOBALT said:


> My wife is coming this year. She's complained about my car from day 1 because all I do is dump money in to it and work on it. Now she wants to come to Lordstown. Pretty sure she just doesn't trust me to go alone.


So this is all Ashley's fault?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> So this is all Ashley's fault?


I was waiting for that


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

FYI, 
On Saturday, June 13th, there will be another GM Lordstown get together in the area.
It will be at Quaker City Speedway in Salem Ohio. It is a H-body (Vega, Monza, Skyhawk etc) meet.
For those not familiar with the history the H-bodies were produced at Lordstown from 1970-1980.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

June 12th wins by an almost 2:1 ratio, so I called it for the 12th and sent Tom a confirmation. Waiting for him to confirm as well, and as soon as he does and I get some time, I'll get the meet thread kicked off.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

im most likely in for this..


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

SportBilly said:


> im most likely in for this..


You better be


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

KOBALT said:


> You better be


I can't miss it...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Lordstown meet is coming.


----------

